# سفر المزامير يتعامل مع مشاعرك  المضطربة



## يوليوس44 (26 مايو 2012)

*
عند شعورك بالذنب ..........................مز 32
                 ---------------
عند شعورك بالاكتئاب ...................... مز 42
                     ---------------
عند شعورك بالقلق........................... مز 23
                    ---------------
عند شعورك بالخوف .............................مز 27
                     ---------------
عند شعورك بالضعف............................ مز145   :8-21
                     ---------------
عند شعورك بالاضطهاد ..........................مز 142
                        ---------------
عند شعورك بالحزن ................................. مز 116
                        ---------------
عند شعورك بالاحتياج................................. مز63
                            ---------------
عند شعورك بالوحدة ...................................مز 25   :15-21
                            ---------------
عند شعورك بخيبة الامل  ..............................مز 118
                             ---------------
عند شعورك بالفشل .................................. مز31
                          ---------------
عند شعورك بالخطر...................................... مز 91
                            ---------------
عند شعورك بالغيرة........................................ مز 73
                             ---------------
عند شعورك بالعجز ....................................... مز38
                            ---------------
عند شعورك بالنبذ......................................... مز 43
                                ---------------
عند شعورك بالاحباط ..................................... مز 13
                               ---------------
عند شعورك بالتشويش................................... مز55
                                   ---------------
عند شعورك بالضيق....................................... مز 18
                                ---------------
عند شعورك بالكبرياء .......................................مز 131
                              ---------------
عند شعورك بالاضطراب ..................................مز 46
                               ---------------
عند شعورك بالكمال .......................................مز 139
                               ---------------
عند شعوك بالياس .........................................مز 88
                               ---------------
عند شعورك بالظلم ........................................ مز 35
                                ---------------
عند شعورك بالحسد ....................................... مز37 *​
*تحياتى 
يوليوس(عدو المراة:act23::act23​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2012)

ربنا دايما بيرسل تعزيته لينا في الكتاب المقدس 
كل موقف في حياتنا وليه رساله ما بتفرحنا وتساعدنا نتخطي الصعاب


ميرسي علي الموضوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2012)

*جمييل اوى يا يوليوس بس ياريت تنقل المزامير فى الموضوع علشان العابرين الى مش عندهم كتاب مقدس يقدرو يستفيدو من الموضوع علطووول-*
* اشكرك على تعبك و على الموضوع الجميل*


----------

